# Trying to Find an Affordable 1080p HDTV



## Guest (May 8, 2008)

Hey guys,

I don't know too much about HD, just that 1080p is where it's at quality-wise, but that's pretty much it. I know a bit, but am not savvy in that field. I guess i could set it up and stuff because i'm good at that, but yeah. ANYWAYS.

I'm trying to find an affordable 1080p HD. I can only spend like up to 600, possibly 700.

On some google searching i found the Westinghouse LVM-37w3

What do you think? If you HDTV-savvys have any suggestions, I'd appreciate it.


----------



## 1Michael (Nov 2, 2006)

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/category/category_tlc.asp?CatId=37


----------



## Wayde (Jun 5, 2006)

Personally... and you can take this with a grain of salt and of course I'd like to hear what other's think...

You'd do better getting a decent brand name 720P set (ie. Sony, Panasonic, Sharp) with good quality electronics inside than a 1080P from a brand like Westinghouse, Insignia etc.

It's all where you believe the choke point in picture quality lies. 

From what I've heard (and seen but never in a true A/B test environment) the difference between 720 and 1080P is irrelevant once you sit back from a 50" set 10' or more. Basically our eyes don't see the difference. 

However, decent scalers and other electronic processes that work in conjunction with your HDTV can make or break overall image quality at any resolution. 

To use the car analogy...

Sure, the budget Korean-made _hotrod_ is rated to go 0-60 in four and a half seconds but just getting yourself a late model Chevy and sticking on some headers and an aftermarket intake and you've got something that blows the doors off the fancy pants Hyndai.

But that's just MHO


----------

